# Channel 4 production



## Gordon (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder if anyone can help. Some years ago I saw version ot The Marriage of Figaro by Channel 4. I have been trying to find a dvd of this.

The Count Geoffery Dolton
Countess Maria Angel
Cherobino Sussanna Waters
Figaro Lydon Terracini

Thanks everone


----------

